# The umpa lumpa picture (them orange tanned lads(



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

anybody remember the classic picture of them super gay lads with orange tans? :laugh:

Well can someone who is a master on photoshop (as i don't have on my comp anymore) please do the same with this picture? or maybe make it even funnier? just want to take the p!ss out of them :thumb:


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

please help photshop pros


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

When I read the thread title I thought it was going to be a PScarb/Robsta/TinyTom photoshoot :lol:


----------



## chris4aka (Sep 15, 2008)

One word..........Bellends


----------



## orange86 (Feb 17, 2008)

RESPECT THE GUIDOS


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

i've never seen or heard of a guido before.

i'm scared.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I am a guido wannabee....


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

help a simple lad out

WTF is a guido?

:confused1:


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guido_(slang)?wasRedirected=true


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

x 2 ^^


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

:lol:










incredible


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)




----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

rs007 said:


> help a simple lad out
> 
> WTF is a guido?
> 
> :confused1:


Refer to LOL pictures above.

Also the nickname of my mates dad, because he has a perma-tan and spikey hair.


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

:thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

cheers mate, those guys are just too funny!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

the one in the queue wearing the pink jacket hahahaah. class


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> the one in the queue wearing the pink jacket hahahaah. class


it's actually a white jacket, thats the colour reflecting off his face :laugh:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Ashcrapper said:


>


Funniest thing ive seen in a while :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: can't rep you again, more your way when im recharged :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

If i saw someone dressed like that when out I'd have a great urge to smack them in the face, just looking at them ****es me off!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

nothing2fear said:


> Funniest thing ive seen in a while :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: can't rep you again, more your way when im recharged :lol: :lol: :lol:


unreal isnt it 

these two chaps look spectacularly stupid also


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

These guys p1ss me off to the same extent as synthol man off YouTube!!!


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

WRT said:


> If i saw someone dressed like that when out I'd have a great urge to smack them in the face, just looking at them ****es me off!


X2


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

I think they look mint.

I even got to look like them in my avvy.


----------



## Threepwood (Nov 12, 2009)

To be honest they just look like a bunch of normal lads about to go out on the **** (apart from that chinese dick on the left)

How can you get annoyed at that??

( original picture that is )


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Threepwood said:


> To be honest they just look like a bunch of normal lads about to go out on the **** (apart from that chinese dick on the left)
> 
> How can you get annoyed at that??
> 
> ( original picture that is )


I'm guessing they are OP's friends, who get more pussy than he does.


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

LOL its for a friend who is a friend of one of the lads in the pic, just havin a bit of banter really, you might think they get more pussy, but imo theres atleast 3 of them who look [email protected] cos they're on steroids, they just don't suit the look, more water than muscle


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i still dont get what a guido is? as these guys obviously aint italian so i dont get it...?


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

i thought they was italian american (don't know what the term is for that mix)


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Here's another couple of cool dudes............


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

your right this p1sses me off worse than synthol guy. bet they get alot of pussy tho


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

PHHead said:


> Here's another couple of cool dudes............


Guy on left has fake tan, tan lines. LMAO:lol: Doubt they'd even be let in anywhere here, bouncers would probs make up some excuse.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

PHHead said:


> Here's another couple of cool dudes............


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Amazing tan lines :lol: :lol:

Reminds me of the "you've been tango'd" adverts :lol:


----------



## dazsmith69 (Oct 29, 2009)

PHHead said:


> Here's another couple of cool dudes............


they are the worst yet!!! they look like matches!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

WRT said:


> If i saw someone dressed like that when out I'd have a great urge to smack them in the face, just looking at them ****es me off!


Bet you wouldn't hit this one.....scarry guido:laugh:

Thay all seem to get minge though


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

so basically Guido is some Italian American chav lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

some people just go tooooooo farrrrrr


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

^^ is that a boy or girl?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Bet you wouldn't hit this one.....scarry guido:laugh:
> 
> Thay all seem to get minge though


I wouldn't hit any of them for no reason pmsl! I'd like to [email protected] him too though, looks like right nob end!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> ^^ is that a boy or girl?


:laugh: poor dom, not sure weather to be repulsed or happy at fancying it:laugh:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Uriel said:


> some people just go tooooooo farrrrrr


She'd be really pretty if she toned it down a bit! Loving the hair! :thumb:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

RedKola said:


> She'd be really pretty if she toned it down a bit! Loving the hair! :thumb:


I bet you a go on Ramsay that's a bloke.


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

not sure if were guido's or umpa lumpa's....im so confused???

:lol:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

WRT said:


> I bet you a go on Ramsay that's a bloke.


LOL Probably is....pretty one if he/she toned it down though! :thumb:

And still....loving the hair! :thumb:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Bet you wouldn't hit this one.....scarry guido:laugh:
> 
> Thay all seem to get minge though


hes from manchester and is absolutely minted. hes also a complete and utter bellend

http://www.scottalexander.tv/welcome.php


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> hes from manchester and is absolutely minted. hes also a complete and utter bellend
> 
> http://www.scottalexander.tv/welcome.php


Read his biography, what an absolute [email protected]:lol:

http://www.scottalexander.tv/docs/scott-alexander-biography.php


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Uriel said:


> some people just go tooooooo farrrrrr


Its a bloke...


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

WRT said:


> Read his biography, what an absolute [email protected]:lol:
> 
> http://www.scottalexander.tv/docs/scott-alexander-biography.php


Wow what a truly inspiring read...Not!

What a [email protected]!! :cursing:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

WRT said:


> Read his biography, what an absolute [email protected]:lol:
> 
> http://www.scottalexander.tv/docs/scott-alexander-biography.php


have seen this guy in manchester years ago.... :whistling: :whistling:.....lost it i think....


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Funny stuff


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Damm...there are whole worlds out there I know nothing about...I must have lead a sheltered life


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

WRT said:


> Read his biography, what an absolute [email protected]:lol:
> 
> http://www.scottalexander.tv/docs/scott-alexander-biography.php


LOL im sure he cry's himself to sleep every night because people think hes a c0ck...

the guy is bloody successfull, you cant fault him for that.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Uriel said:


> :laugh: poor dom, not sure weather to be repulsed or happy at fancying it:laugh:


nope but whatever it is id let it suck me off:thumbup1:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

ares1 said:


> LOL im sure he cry's himself to sleep every night because people think hes a c0ck...
> 
> the guy is bloody successfull, you cant fault him for that.


Can be successful though without wanting to fvck yourself cos you love yourself so much or acting like a tit.


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

WRT said:


> Read his biography, what an absolute [email protected]:lol:
> 
> http://www.scottalexander.tv/docs/scott-alexander-biography.php


What a complete tool......that made me laugh out loud!!

"16 Stone of sliced and diced muscle" oooooh steadyyourselves girls!!

He has messed with his face...waaaaay too much!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

he was on a telly programme ages about vain people. hes so far up his own @rse its unreal. a very odd individual


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Wasn't he going on about spending a fortune on HGH too???


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Uriel said:


> some people just go tooooooo farrrrrr


 He was on Snog Marry Avoid a while ago, yes it is a he and that's quite a tame pic actually! They gave him a 'makeunder' and he actually looked pretty good as a proper boy, doubt he kept it though! Was really funny cos his natural colour was about 10 shades down the chart (not streotyping but he was Scottish!), and the amount of fake tan etc he put on was mindblowing!


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Dear dear me!

Orange people, people who cannot be bothered to cover all exposed surfaces with homogeneous tan, and pouting estate agents who set up websites to tell the world their claims of wealth.










The one on the right seems very odd - I am not sure if he has been severely scolded or has some gastrointestinal distress afoot.

I would prefer to go down the Rodrigo Ferraz route over this claptrap any day.

J


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Uriel said:


> some people just go tooooooo farrrrrr


The soaps not going to pick its self up boy..................


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

He looks like Lion O off the Thundercats.

They all look like they've been sniffing Ronseal though....


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

i only just learned what a guido was a couple days ago. there is supposed to be a new reality show on mtv regarding them.

this is a funny as fck thread.


----------



## ichigo (Dec 22, 2008)

omg some people .

seen that scott alexander or what ever his name is on a tv programme about modding cars he has a few custom motors but he is a bellend


----------



## chris4aka (Sep 15, 2008)

WRT said:


>


lol! ive not laughed that much in ages!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

chris4aka said:


> lol! ive not laughed that much in ages!


you avvy isn't a million miles off mate:laugh:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

WRT said:


> Read his biography, what an absolute [email protected]:lol:
> 
> http://www.scottalexander.tv/docs/scott-alexander-biography.php


Oh dear. Now my Japanese Kanji is a bit rusty, but I don't think the tattoo on his forearm is correct.

Ichiban - number 1, if memory serves me right, should be: 一番


----------



## chris4aka (Sep 15, 2008)

WRT said:


> I wouldn't hit any of them for no reason pmsl! I'd like to [email protected] him too though, looks like right nob end!!


I used to train in total fitness and this goyt was training in there one day what a cock! ive never come accross such a bone head in my life, he also had guido mates with him. :gun_bandana:


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

never knew ichiban meant number 1? interesting, i eat at a restaurant in glasgow called this but never knew the meaning. cheers gb.


----------



## chris4aka (Sep 15, 2008)

Uriel said:


> you avvy isn't a million miles off mate:laugh:


ha ha good point.....hmmm a change might be best lol

but mind you still better than yours pal


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

That Scott dude does a tonne of GH



<div class=

Thought he'd look a lot better tbh... fair play though, he's minted :thumbup1:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

El Ricardinho said:


> never knew ichiban meant number 1? interesting, i eat at a restaurant in glasgow called this but never knew the meaning. cheers gb.


Well ichi = 1

ichiban is supposed to mean Number 1/Best.

This is gonna seriously bug me now as I used to know all this. :cursing:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

so a guido is someone who basically fake tans and looks like a ***? ok got it.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

chris4aka said:


> ha ha good point.....hmmm a change might be best lol
> 
> *but mind you still better than yours pal*


This made me laugh :lol:


----------



## muscle monster (Sep 10, 2009)

El Ricardinho said:


> i only just learned what a guido was a couple days ago. there is supposed to be a new reality show on mtv regarding them.
> 
> this is a funny as fck thread.


Jersey shore starts on Sun on mtv, Im not normally a fan of that type of tv but I've been wanting to find out what these plonkers are like for ages, can't wait it should be funny as fock!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

SALKev said:


> This made me laugh :lol:


yeah, me too:rolleyes:


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Bet you wouldn't hit this one.....scarry guido:laugh:
> 
> Thay all seem to get minge though


This reminds me of Zoolander the blue steel pose!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

These sort of people need stripping naked and put in a big steel barrel with 2 wild ferrel cats....and smash the side of the barell with a nice big steel pipe.


----------



## hoggatt (May 20, 2009)

MTV have a program called jerseybeach i beleive its loads of guidos in one house GAYS if u ask me


----------



## hoggatt (May 20, 2009)

jersey shore sorry


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Ashcrapper said:


> hes from manchester and is absolutely minted. hes also a complete and utter bellend
> 
> http://www.scottalexander.tv/welcome.php


I give you one Guess to which board member is "pals" with that scott alexander:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

jw007 said:


> I give you one Guess to which board member is "pals" with that scott alexander:lol: :lol: :lol:


Tinytom.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

ba baracuss said:


> Tinytom.


No

come on, its easy:lol: :lol:

who loves himself more than me:whistling:


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

dutch scott??


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Got to be Dutch 

I wont be joe.....this clown would steal his limelight


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

roy said:


> dutch scott??





pea head said:


> Got to be Dutch
> 
> I wont be joe.....this clown would steal his limelight


*BOOOOOOOM*

spot on, he will prob post some scott vs scott tales when reads this:lol: :lol:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

Uriel said:


> you avvy isn't a million miles off mate:laugh:


pmsl....reps :thumb:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

jw007 said:


> *BOOOOOOOM*
> 
> spot on, he will prob post some scott vs scott tales when reads this:lol: :lol:


had to be


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

BigDom86 said:


> so a guido is someone who basically fake tans and looks like a ***? ok got it.


Pretty much every guy who has ever competed in a BB show then :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

They all need ending.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

When i googled guido! all i got was fashion web sites,not

orange euro guy's.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Smitch said:


>


 ffs,have you seen this:lol: :lol:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

rs007 said:



> Pretty much every guy who has ever competed in a BB show then :lol: :lol: :lol:


if you look like any of these guys then i guess so mate:rolleyes:


----------



## chris4aka (Sep 15, 2008)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/features/2899798/Worst-fake-tan-foul-ups-on-web.html?offset=11

looks like our thread has hit the big time!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

hahahha those pics are disturbing.... shaving brush head kids


----------



## cheef (Dec 1, 2009)

some major lol in this thread


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

hoggatt said:


> MTV have a program called jerseybeach i beleive its loads of guidos in one house GAYS if u ask me





hoggatt said:


> jersey shore sorry


Caused a hell of a stir in the US. One of the guido girls got k.o'd in a bar.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

nice punch


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

k.o baby!!!


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Ashcrapper said:


> nice punch


x2 great hit:lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

A man shouldn't hit a woman.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

what if she tries to get into a conversation about football?


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Tell her there's cleaning to be done hop hop


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

she best not forget about the ironing either.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

or the cooking


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

chris4aka said:


> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/features/2899798/Worst-fake-tan-foul-ups-on-web.html?offset=11
> 
> looks like our thread has hit the big time!


Haha no way, thats the pic I posted!


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

No i do the ironing don't want a woman messing up my threads :laugh:


----------



## 1000 (Nov 27, 2009)

Uriel said:


> some people just go tooooooo farrrrrr


*That* was on that Snog, Marry, Avoid thing with The Frost I think?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00htyc7


----------



## nosusjoe (Mar 15, 2010)

1ManRiot said:


> *That* was on that Snog, Marry, Avoid thing with The Frost I think?
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00htyc7


 She is f**en hot. :thumb: Don't forget all the pro's are orange onstage. I don't see thier pic's anywhere.


----------



## 1000 (Nov 27, 2009)

Yeah, The Frost is on my 'Top 5 Women I would marry in a heartbeat' list.


----------



## nosusjoe (Mar 15, 2010)

1ManRiot said:


> Yeah, The Frost is on my 'Top 5 Women I would marry in a heartbeat' list.


 I would lay the pipe so well it would all turn that color. :tongue:


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)




----------

